# large saurian viv build



## senditdonkey (Jan 19, 2013)

Well I bought this used a couple weeks back. I have a pretty massive project ahead of me.
Not sure how but they managed to get this thing to weigh nearly 800 pounds empty, without sump or canopy. Its pretty large about 4.5' wide and nearly 8' high. Needs a ton of work, will probably start furnishing in about a month.


Edit... looks to be a fail on adding the picture.


----------



## senditdonkey (Jan 19, 2013)

Another try at pic...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

That was a super expensive custom build!!! Do it some justice!!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

I remember this Viv when someone bought it. I'm very jealous! I love it!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Need a bigger pic...but looks cool...I could do crazy **** with that


----------



## senditdonkey (Jan 19, 2013)

Dendro Dave said:


> Need a bigger pic...but looks cool...I could do crazy **** with that


Click on it? Works for me which is unusual.....

It needs a lot of work on the structure, mechanics and plumbing before I can get started on the fun stuff. I have a back room of my house where I usually work projects ( like a garage but inside.  ) problem is it won't fit through the door. My garage is like an inferno so that's out, plus no room anyway.. I think I will just have to work on it the living room  

I have a large paludarium which it will be replacing, which is nice because about 50% of plants are ready to go. 

I have left over everything from other projects.

Rubber stuff on back will be replaced with epiweb/hygrolon.
False bottom and drains will be added to land portions.
Has a fairly large pond, not sure if I'm keeping that a pond or not...
Have a ton of bugs ready to go.
Trash can of my abg mix, tons of leaves
Plan to swing by Andy's orchids when near complete
Have frogs ready, just not sure who gets to live in it..
Will be adding lots of mistking nozzles, only has 2 now

Nice thing is I don't really need to buy much.

I will update with progress


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

senditdonkey said:


> Click on it? Works for me which is unusual.....
> 
> It needs a lot of work on the structure, mechanics and plumbing before I can get started on the fun stuff. I have a back room of my house where I usually work projects ( like a garage but inside.  ) problem is it won't fit through the door. My garage is like an inferno so that's out, plus no room anyway.. I think I will just have to work on it the living room
> 
> ...


It gets a little bigger...still kinda hard to see detail.

You need to add a system like this...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...-activated-lightning-cloud-proof-concept.html


----------



## KDuraiswamy (Dec 2, 2012)

senditdonkey said:


> Have frogs ready, just not sure who gets to live in it..


What frogs are you deciding between?


----------



## senditdonkey (Jan 19, 2013)

KDuraiswamy said:


> What frogs are you deciding between?


80% going with thumbs. My Varadero are by far my boldest and most active so considering them. Would like Vanzos but mine are medium bold at best and Benedicta even less visible.

I'm thinking maybe my frogs that are less bold now would get bold in a large lush tank but not sure. Once I put them in it will be tough to catch and swap out, so not wanting to swap frogs later....

Also thinking leucs..... really undecided.

I don't care about putting fancy/pricey frogs, just want visible and active as will be display built in to wall in living room.


----------



## senditdonkey (Jan 19, 2013)

Dendro Dave said:


> It gets a little bigger...still kinda hard to see detail.
> 
> You need to add a system like this...
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...-activated-lightning-cloud-proof-concept.html


Saw that, pretty cool... I already have an extra flux capacitor series 3.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

so.. the original owner pretty much blasted what he paid for that thing.. May I ask how much it cost you to pick it up used?? It truly is a gorgeous setup and cant wait to see what a new owner will make of it!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

senditdonkey said:


> Not sure how but they managed to get this thing to weigh nearly 800 pounds empty, without sump or canopy.


Eight HUNDRED pounds????

And, subscribed, by the way.


----------



## Moriko (Jan 29, 2013)

I remember seeing this setup when I googled 'awesome vivs' for ideas to create my own. I fell in love with the setup and although I must say that I'm extremely jealous, I can't wait to see what you can do with it! Subscribed


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

With that size tank why not do veradero/A. Hanelli. They both come from the same area. Ever CR Auratus and some Pumilo would be pretty cool. Sweet viv by the way.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

senditdonkey said:


> Saw that, pretty cool... I already have an extra flux capacitor series 3.


Meh...series 10 here...remember, I'm from the future...Of Vivvvvvvarrrrriuuuummmss.....


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

WOw, and congrats. I saw this viv on craigslist about a month ago and thought it would be awesome if I had the room. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Very nice. Screams biotope to me. Solidify your frog choice and build from there.


----------



## senditdonkey (Jan 19, 2013)

Nismo95 said:


> so.. the original owner pretty much blasted what he paid for that thing.. May I ask how much it cost you to pick it up used?? It truly is a gorgeous setup and cant wait to see what a new owner will make of it!


I think he moved on for a couple reasons. The tank is nice for sure and has lots of potential but it has a ton of issues that need to be addressed. I don't want to bag on the set up, I am very happy with it but I do have many issues to address. Also he decided he wanted to do a variety species and numerous tanks. I got a great deal but don't want to put #'s out there, seller is more than welcome to if he wants.



jacobi said:


> Eight HUNDRED pounds????
> 
> And, subscribed, by the way.


Literally at least 800 pounds. I brought 6 guys from work to move it and it felt like it was bolted to the ground. Luckily I didn't care about scratching or damaging base so we got it moved. Base will be hidden. 



VenomR00 said:


> With that size tank why not do veradero/A. Hanelli. They both come from the same area. Ever CR Auratus and some Pumilo would be pretty cool. Sweet viv by the way.


I don't know what A. Hanelli is, googled and found clothing line



andersonii85 said:


> Very nice. Screams biotope to me. Solidify your frog choice and build from there.


I hadn't planned on that. But now that you mention it I will definitely look into it.


With all the interest in this build I guess I better get on the ball. Definitely feel a bit of pressure to make this something special since it has so much potential. A bit of heartache to tear out the mature 150 gallon Palu it will be replacing. I figure it will take a good year + to fill in once complete, so no instant gratification.

I going get start on tank next week. Will also start researching my frogs natural habitat.

My 2.2 Vanzos have making woopie like crazy lately so I'm thinking of a large group of them? Also have a couple groups of Varadero that are fornicating.... actually the last week eggs have been showing up in most every tank.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Good luck with that thing. When the original purchaser posted it, I was really looking forward to seeing it grown in. Can't wait to see how it turns out. A large group of vanzos would be awesome. I wish I could do a group that large. You'll have a high probability of seeing them.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

JasonE said:


> Good luck with that thing. When the original purchaser posted it, I was really looking forward to seeing it grown in. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


Same here! Wishing you the best and subscribed!

-Chris


----------



## Jungleboy (Dec 24, 2011)

I would've love to have seen that for sell on Craigslist. I'm extremely jealous!

Subscribed!!!


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

senditdonkey said:


> I don't know what A. Hanelli is, googled and found clothing line


A. hahneli is Ameerega hahneli, a very cool, underappreciated leaf litter species. It is very similar to A. altamazonica. Most people will say they're just little brown frogs. They do have a nice call, interesting belly coloration and flask marks.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

senditdonkey said:


> ...I don't care about putting fancy/pricey frogs, just want visible and active as will be display built in to wall in living room.


VERY nice. 

800 lbs? Hope you have a concrete slab.


----------



## DrawntoLife (Nov 12, 2009)

Boondoggle said:


> VERY nice.
> 
> 800 lbs? Hope you have a concrete slab.


He won't need the slab, I have an aquarium weighing over 1100 pounds in a 24x24 area in my upstairs room, floor is made of 2x4 and 3/4 ply. Me and my brother put another 1 1/4 ply under it about 36x36 for peace of mind. No sag  so he won't need concrete


----------



## Firawen (Jan 29, 2012)

senditdonkey said:


> Its pretty large about 4.5' wide and nearly 8' high.


Are you referring to the whole thing including the stand or the tank alone?

Good luck with this build, I thought my current build was gonna be cool until I saw this...



Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrism (Apr 11, 2007)

Was there ever pictures of this finished?


----------



## pdfer (Jul 3, 2013)

yeah this is really cool hardscape I think...kinda looks like there should be a frog log ride or something though when it isn't planted.


----------



## Limitedjive (Jan 16, 2013)

Really looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------

